

Vince Vaughn & Owen Wilson comedy movie with Google - ibrahimcesar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehJFc1W0VKE

======
flexxaeon
I can see it now: montage with Python classes being extended and nested
ternary operaters being crafted, github pull requests, opaque shots of
stackoverflow code scrolling over Owen Wilsons face as he slams caffeinated
drinks.

------
ohjeez
This movie looks like it will be far funnier than it deserves to be.

